# choo choo's going big time...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Choo choo got the bug to do a riding railroad and just placed an order for some 7.5 inch gauge railroad track.  

I'll post some pics when it arrives next week.

This is a pic of what 7 1/2 inch track looks like...









The catalyst came about by a totally *unforseen* confluence of events...
A company which makes large track and riding trains just happens to be moving to a location about *30 miles* from where we live! 

Greg


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wow, unbelievable.
what is the budget of the project?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tankist said:


> wow, unbelievable.
> what is the budget of the project?


Seconded - what does something like that run? What is the cost of that track per foot?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Clue: It ain't cheap!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Are you going to be finishing this nice 7 1/2 foot setup and the HO one as well or are you just going all out now?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tankist said:


> wow, unbelievable.
> what is the budget of the project?


About 5 grand. We have no debts and I work and save like a squirrel until enough nuts are piled up... then I get to play. Because my work is an absolute necessity, business has been consistently good in spite of the depression. People call it a recession, a down turn, a jobless recovery, a double dip, but by the time it ends, it will be recognized for what it was... a depression.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Greg is going to be scoring ebay like mad to try and find a live steam 7 1/2 gauge or even a diesel engine that is under 1K in price. :laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

choo choo said:


> About 5 grand.


Oh is that all? I feel like I'm going to spend that much on my N scale project. :laugh:

No just kidding, but this hobby can really cost some bucks!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you need me to whip you out a 7 1/2" rail bike?
I have all the parts just sitting here.
Single or dual seater?
I can make it peddle power, gas, or electric!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You know that the planets have all aligned in some mysterious way, when the guy her on our forum who has the tiniest model trains decides to blow our minds by stepping in to some whopping big ride-'em model trains!

Have at it, Greg ... just remember to lean AWAY from the cliff edge!

Oh -- and when you get the thing running, you have to either: (a) post some fun helmet-cam videos here, or (b) invite us all out to SoCal so we can come play ourselves!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

heck for 5K you could almost buy a standard gauge switcher engine.
I can even link you to it if you want to have a peek. that would leave you with just buying the ties and the track and a car which you could make yourself.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Seconded - what does something like that run? What is the cost of that track per foot?


About $10 a foot. I ordered 240 feet and a #2 wye. Going to run a Rail Pup on the track... 

http://vimeo.com/27497491


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Are you going to be finishing this nice 7 1/2 foot setup and the HO one as well or are you just going all out now?


I'll be working in the basement on the HO layout in the winter time, 
and working outside on the 7 1/2 inch railroad when the weather is good.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Greg is going to be scoring ebay like mad to try and find a live steam 7 1/2 gauge or even a diesel engine that is under 1K in price. :laugh:


The layout won't be large enough to run anything like that. The back yard will have an oval about 40' by 50' with a wye and a 100' spur going up around the side of the house.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> You know that the planets have all aligned in some mysterious way, when the guy her on our forum who has the tiniest model trains decides to blow our minds by stepping in to some whopping big ride-'em model trains!


They actually *did*, tj...
I had called the company which was 200 miles away to ask some questions about ordering their track, and was *FLOORED* when I was told that the company was in the process of moving only 30 miles away from me!!! 



> Have at it, Greg ... just remember to lean AWAY from the cliff edge!
> 
> Oh -- and when you get the thing running, you have to either: (a) post some fun helmet-cam videos here, or (b) invite us all out to SoCal so we can come play ourselves!
> 
> TJ


I'll do *both*. 

This is a dream I've had for all my life to have a riding railroad, even a small one. And now the doors of opportunity are wide open to make it a reality. 

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Do you need me to whip you out a 7 1/2" rail bike?
> I have all the parts just sitting here.
> Single or dual seater?
> I can make it peddle power, gas, or electric!


Hey Sean, 

How about one of these?...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> About $10 a foot. I ordered 240 feet and a #2 wye. Going to run a Rail Pup on the track...
> 
> http://vimeo.com/27497491


When you think that Fastrack costs about $3 or more a foot, that doesn't seem that outrageous.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can make a run away train video after you build it too.:thumbsup: 
What is the percentage on your incline?
9?:thumbsup:

A turntable and little round house or engine house too?
A trestle? Wood water tank, freight house, Choo Choo station?

Nice, good luck, it looks like a lot of work. 
Are you going to hire some old Gandy dancers to lay the track?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> You can make a run away train video after you build it too.:thumbsup:
> What is the percentage on your incline?
> 9?:thumbsup:


Easily. 

The run up the side of the house will be really steep and winding to go around the fruit trees and the propane tank. It will be as much rollercoaster as train track. Gonna be like this... 





 
I doubt the Rail Pup will make the climb by pedalling, and will have to be pushed up the hill.



> A turntable and little round house or engine house too?


No roundhouse or engine house because there won't be an engine. However. I'm planning to chop off a small piece of track to make a short turntable to turn the Rail Pup around at the end of the spur at the top of the hill.



> A trestle? Wood water tank, freight house, Choo Choo station?


Just one small 3 foot bridge to pass over the drainage culvert.



> Nice, good luck, it looks like a lot of work.
> Are you going to hire some old Gandy dancers to lay the track?


I'm the old gandy dancer... and enjoy working outside in the fresh air and sunshine. 

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> When you think that Fastrack costs about $3 or more a foot, that doesn't seem that outrageous.


It's a pretty good deal for the fun I'll get out of it... 

Roll Models Incorporated has a really neat complete track system with switches, wyes, and crossovers, that look quite realistic. The rails are real steel which will turn nicely rusty, and the plastic 2x4 ties look like wood. There are even rail plates that incorporate a spacer between them to retain the gauge...









Once the rails are fastened to the ties through the rail plates, the gauge is cut off. All of the connecting hardware is stainless steel for easy disassembly in case things get changed later on.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

ive always wanted to build one of thosenever had big enough yard


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The smallest radius track is 12.5 feet, so the smallest continuous layout possible would be a 25 foot circle. I'm limited to making a simple oval with a spur going around the side of the house.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes sir not a problem, For the life of me I'm wondering what the handle bars are for, besides for holding the controls, and the OHHH S**T I'm going to crash and need something to hold onto when I go down bars!
I would say a good seat, great hand brakes and 15 speed shifter linkage would be all you need.
Oh and this is a serious offer! I would love to build one!

Dang I got what you could do with the handle bars! Besides the drink holder,:laugh: I could set them up to lean the top of the rail sled to make sharper turns at higher speeds! How fast do you want to go? I Could even put a dyno/governor on it to regulate how fast it goes down a grade!
Wow the possibility's!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sean, can't you adapt a motorcycle engine to that to give it some power.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sean, can't you adapt a motorcycle engine to that to give it some power.


2 stroke chain saw motor would be nice!
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> 2 stroke chain saw motor would be nice!
> -Art


Keep the blade on it and it'll trim the path for the track automatically!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wow, you guys get carried away easily :laugh:

hmmm, actually the cost isn't that bad considering what it is.lucky for my wallet however my back yard is very small. i hope to get a G scale at some point and that comes up not that much cheaper (when good track is used)


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tankist said:


> i hope to get a G scale at some point and that comes up not that much cheaper (when good track is used)


I know... LGB brass track comes to about $6 a foot which makes 7.5 inch track start to sound good...

...especially since you can't ride on LGB trains.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Wow the possibility's!


Hey Sean... check your PM's, 
and we'll explore those possibilities. 

Greg


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Man looks like fun Greg.  LMK if you & Sean need a hand.  
May I suggest something like this if you are thinking of motorizing. :thumbsup:

http://www.harborfreight.com/small_engines.html


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

way cool.
i grew up riding large scale stuff at the los angeles live steamers. my grand father was a member and built a couple live steamers. there's nothing quite like riding one on a summer night. can't wait to see the build progress


----------



## choo choo charley (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW!! I love these little trains.I ride them whenever i find one.What kind of engine are you going to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Prime the nuke all. It would appear we have a spammer this time around, or someone who is confused?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My guess is SPAM, I was waiting until someone else commented.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know, he did ask a question.
Read his profile...he loves trains. Cut the new guy a break.

Nothing wrong about putting a link in a post.

Lets wait and see.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't make the "cut a break" decisions here, I just know that usually a first post with a store link is spam, it's just that simple.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

choo choo charley said:


> WOW!! I love these little trains.I ride them whenever i find one.What kind of engine are you going to use.:thumbsup:


Hey choo, 

Gonna use one of these... 










Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

kursplat said:


> way cool.
> i grew up riding large scale stuff at the los angeles live steamers. my grand father was a member and built a couple live steamers. there's nothing quite like riding one on a summer night. can't wait to see the build progress


Griffith Park is where my inspiration came from, too... :thumbsup: 
I've wanted a riding train for my whole life, so I figured I had better get one now because I don't have a lot of time left! :laugh:

Greg


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

choo choo said:


> Griffith Park is where my inspiration came from, too... :thumbsup:
> I've wanted a riding train for my whole life, so I figured I had better get one now because I don't have a lot of time left! :laugh:
> 
> Greg


don't right yourself off yet choo!
_gus


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gustovski said:


> don't right yourself off yet choo!
> _gus


 
I haven't...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those tracks are very smooth sounding, almost too good for real tracks.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Lookin good!

7 1/2" rules!

I put a few miles on this weekend at my club track hauling Cub Scouts.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Those tracks are very smooth sounding, almost too good for real tracks.


Hey John, 

The authentically profiled steel rails are manufactured in Switzerland and are of impeccable quality. The little pull cart rolls on $600 worth of precision machined sealed bearing speeder wheels. They're the very finest wheels available. What I really enjoy most is the *real* railroad* feel* of steel wheels rolling on steel rails. 

Good track work is important to reliable operation. Each laid section has to be graded and leveled so as to create a smooth transition from the previous one. There is little tolerance for error, and you find that out really *quick* when your train flies off the rails!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hey John,
> 
> The authentically profiled steel rails are manufactured in Switzerland and are of impeccable quality. The little pull cart rolls on $600 worth of precision machined sealed bearing speeder wheels. They're the very finest wheels available. What I really enjoy most is the *real* railroad* feel* of steel wheels rolling on steel rails.
> 
> Good track work is important to reliable operation. Each laid section has to be graded and leveled so as to create a smooth transition from the previous one. There is little tolerance for error, and you find that out really *quick* when your train flies off the rails!



I agree the tracks look great. Some of our club tracks have been in place for 40+ years. We've had trees fall on them, someone drove the tractor over one section, lots of trips with heavy live steam engines pulling fully loaded cars. They aren't so smooth. Good luck on keeping yours in good shape.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I knew they must be good rails, because that sucker rolled so quiet that I didn't know it was running! 

Dave, I suspect he won't have the same trouble unless he gets a lot more traffic on his back yard RR.


----------



## mrjcoz (Apr 12, 2011)

i have the space 7 acres but not the funds for sure.always looking at those 8 foot lengths of bar stock at the hardware.saw 1 of those kidde ride hand peddle cars on ebay not too long ago.used to know where they dumped an amusement park train ,tracks and cars.down a wash .maybe the wheels are still there.any way thanks for sharing this is way cool


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Take a close look at the rails this guy's train rolls on... 





 
Here's some closeup video of his tracks. The straps bend easy enough to form curves...





 
They're all made out of thin bar stock. He even hand built all of his turnouts from the same bar stock. It's absolutely *beautiful *track work. He also scratch built that engine he's riding in. A truly amazing little railroad. 

Greg


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like his throttle. 

Those are some wheels! I bet he made most of what we see in the videos. I enjoy seeing someone who puts a lot of time into something, and enjoys what he is doing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that welded bar stock, or is it bent T-channel stock? Looks like the latter to me.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Is that welded bar stock, or is it bent T-channel stock? Looks like the latter to me.


 
You're right. It's T.  I didn't even notice until you mentioned it and stopping the second video just before the train reverses, you can see the T sections are screwed on both sides.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Dave Sams said:


> I really like his throttle.
> 
> Those are some wheels! I bet he made most of what we see in the videos. I enjoy seeing someone who puts a lot of time into something, and enjoys what he is doing.


Those really wide wheels look like they might have come off of mining carts.

The guy scratchbuilt a handcar. the last part of the video shows how it was made...





 
Here's a video of his switchyard...





 
This is one of the most interesting back yard railroads I've ever seen.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice custom work on that handcar mechanics, though his gearing ratio looks like tough work to me. Something to be said for foot-power over a long haul, I'd think.

Gotta give this guy a huge thumbs-up on everything, though ... impressive backyard fun!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's geared a little too low for his almost flat layout although it's made really strong. I'd need something that low to get up the hills on my rollercoaster, but it would need to freewheel downhill or I'd get *flogged* by the cranks!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

This looks very interesting Choo Choo. Hope you'l be giving us a step by step with the build. Pete


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

choo, nimt heres an idea for a powered loco real cheap 
get ride on mower
remove front axle and replace with freight truck 
replace rear wheels with flanged wheels
add front and rear couplers

gus


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gustovski said:


> choo, nimt heres an idea for a powered loco real cheap
> get ride on mower
> remove front axle and replace with freight truck
> replace rear wheels with flanged wheels
> ...


Hey Gus, 

That's a good idea... but I'm only interested in human powered trains because we've gotten used to living in a quiet secluded rural area with only two traffic lights, and where people still ride horses on the roads. 

I'll be back to working on the railroad soon... but for now I'm still working on another project that's been soaking up all my free time.

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The custom intake manifold project is done... 










So now it's back to trains... 





 
This is the railbike Sean built. It's almost done, I just need to adapt it to run up the steep grades and around the tight curves on my layout.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Laid another 30 feet or track at the bottom of the hill...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your RR is looking great!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice twists-n-turns, Greg! Love it.

Plenty of room on the flatbed for "hot day cold beverages", too!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, I have one question. What are the blank places with no ties for? Is that for some addition you're planning?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

No, ties can't be screwed on where the connector plates are, so I just leave them out. Once the dirt and grass fills in it is less noticeable...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That makes sense, I wondered about the blank spots.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like the same one I am watching on e bay.











What happened to your .99 cents auctions?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> Looks like the same one I am watching on e bay.
> 
> View attachment 24337
> 
> ...


That ain't no 99 cent part... 

It took thousands of dollars to produce a finished product that actually works. I've always been interested in flow design as a hobby, and adapted that uniquely designed intake manifold to fit my car. Besides the finished manifold, I also sell Do It Yourself Intake Manifold Kits for people who want to build their own. 

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Laid another 10 feet of rail today, and Bock Bock was the MOW inspector who made sure that roadbed was completely free of worms... 










Passed the 1/2 way milestone with 130 feet of rail laid out of the 240 foot total... 










The longer the line gets, the more the ride down the hill is getting *really* wild and is truly approaching rollercoaster proportions...  










The wood at the end ot that curve marks the crest of the highest point of the main line, so that's the "mountain pass". To the right is the "lake" (fish pond). The downhill run yet to laid will finish the curve around between Bock Bock coop, the "mill" (wood pile), and the "quarry" (rock pile). The potted pine we use as a Christmas tree is the "forest". The "flatland" run at the bottom of the hill that curves around the trunk of the big Oak is now all in and its terminus is the wood block just to the right of the bird bath. 

So far the steepest grade is 7% at the curve just to the right of the wye at the RR Crossing sign. Most of the rest of the downhill section is 5% and gradually reduces to level by the time you get to the S curves. The *real* killer curve is going to be the one at the end of the long straight that runs along the rock retaining wall and goes around behind the bird bath. I think I'm going to have to dig down to get the straight section to eat up most of the grade. I have a piece of curved track there just laid on the ground, and the grade is 12%! 

Just for fun, I've been riding the flat car, and you can't believe how quickly you pick up speed you on a 7% grade. I have to drag my feet or by the time I get to the curve at the bottom I'd fly right off the flat car! :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I know you've shown that switch throw before, but that's really going to look superb when everything's all up-and-running. The perfect big RR touch!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I picked a wye over a straight switch because it has a more old fashioned "narrow gauge" look. The rails are getting that overgrown abandoned look which I also like. Rolling through the grassy areas where you can't see the rails, it feels like you're floating over the ground.  

The long term plan is to install another wye at the crest of the hill by Bock Bock's coop, and see if I can run a spur line completely around the house. But that's going to require some custom rail bending. So it looks like a hand crank steel rail bender will be needed to pull off that stunt. I already sourced one out. Cannonball Ltd sells them and they're the only ones who do. They're the same people I got the flat car and those really neato "Kadee" couplers from.


----------



## SwiCago (Aug 14, 2013)

Ouch..Cannonball charges $620 for their rail bender. You can get Eaton version for $230... Here is a listing for one on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/141066346273 or if you have some skills, you can modify an $80 Harborfreight bender.
Love your layout and all the awesome pics. Thanks for sharing. I am still in the planning stage for my ride on train.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

SwiCago said:


> Ouch..Cannonball charges $620 for their rail bender. You can get Eaton version for $230... Here is a listing for one on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/141066346273 or if you have some skills, you can modify an $80 Harborfreight bender.
> Love your layout and all the awesome pics. Thanks for sharing. I am still in the planning stage for my ride on train.


Thanks for the recommendation. The Eaton bender is for aluminium rails, while the Cannonball bends steel. That's why it's so much more. It takes a strong bender to do that and all my rails are steel.

Greg


----------

